# Orbea Opal. Any concerns buying a used frame?



## pfbz (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying a 2006 Orbea Opal frameset, and this will be my first carbon fiber Monocoque bike. 

Frame has been used two seasons but appears to be in very good condition. Some light scratches and of course no cracks or other visible structural damage.

Are there any concerns with durability of this frame? 

Do these carbon frames ever soften or wear out?

Anything in particular I should inspect for?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

The Opal has a very good reputation. If you can't see any damage, and you have no info that it's been wrecked or otherwise abused, I don't see anything to be particularly worried about.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I just sold one one ebay last week.. The only reason I sold sold it was becuase I had bought a newer 07 Orca and did not have the need for two top tier carbon road bikes. I think most people on ebay are doing the same thing, they are just getting the next bike and need the cash to do so. Luckily for us we have ebay to help us out..


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

As much as I'd love to get one off ebay I'm always afraid of the fact that the warranty is pretty much void if you're not the original buyer and with carbon frames, or any frame for that matter, that can be a big risk if something turns out to be wrong later down the road.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

pfbz said:


> I'm in the process of buying a 2006 Orbea Opal frameset, and this will be my first carbon fiber Monocoque bike.
> 
> Frame has been used two seasons but appears to be in very good condition. Some light scratches and of course no cracks or other visible structural damage.
> 
> ...


Carbon does not soften or wear out, ever. This is a statement based on plenty of empirical evidence and scientific explanation, none of which I have in front of me!  However, a quick google search will pull that information up. You can be confident that a used frame will maintain it's same ridigity over the years.

The only complaint I have / had about my 06 frame is lots of creak from the BB shell, which is fixed by cleaning and regreasing the bottom bracket every couple of months.

For those concerned about warranty coverage on second hand bikes (legitimate concern) I have heard that Orbea is usually very cool about helping an owner out, even if not the original.


----------



## pfbz (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input and advice...

Closed the deal and we now have an '06 Orbea Opal. The previous owner pulled his dura-ace components/wheels/pedals and built it with all new 105 components and Mavic wheels. We where able to get a bike we never would have otherwise been in the budget...Pretty much perfect save a few minor chips in the clearcoat.

Initial fit adjustment and first ride today, rides like a dream

Here's a quick iPhone pic. iPhones take pretty good pictures but struggle in lower light hence the poor quality...


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats! Bike looks sweet.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I just bought a 2006 Opal myself for $850. I was very hesistant about buying a used carbon frame from a stranger but this one had allegedly been built up ridden 3 times and the owner hated the stiffness. Judging by the fact that it appears perfect, it certainly couldn't have been ridden much. Time will tell if I got a good deal I guess. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Mr. Z (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

